# lighttpd - 403 - Forbidden



## web4free (20. März 2010)

Hallo Forum,

Ich hab mir gestern auf meinen Root-Server neben dem normalen laufenden Apachen auch lighttpd installiert.
lighttpd soll nur für das Streaming von Videos eingesetzt werden - also kein PHP, MYSQL udgl.
Erwähnt sei auch noch, dass in das Verzeichnis "/srv/www/vhosts/automobilly.com/httpdocs" der normale Webserver (Apache) zugreift.

Jetzt dachte ich mit folgenden Einstellungen würde ich mein Glück perfektionieren.

*lighttpd.conf*

```
server.port = 3000

##
## Run as a different username/groupname.
## This requires root permissions during startup. 
##
server.username  = "lighttpd"
server.groupname = "lighttpd"

##
## Document root
##
server.document-root = "/srv/www/htdocs"
```

*modules.conf*

```
server.modules = (
  "mod_access",
  "mod_flv_streaming",
#  "mod_alias",
#  "mod_compress",
#  "mod_secdownload",
#  "mod_auth",
#  "mod_evasive",
#  "mod_redirect",
#  "mod_rewrite",
#  "mod_setenv",
#  "mod_usertrack",
)

flv-streaming.extensions = ( ".flv" )
```

Dann hab ich noch im Verzeichnis vhosts.d folgende conf angelegt
*automobilly.conf*

```
$HTTP["host"] == "www.automobilly.com" {
  server.document-root = "/srv/www/vhosts/automobilly.com/httpdocs"
  accesslog.filename = log_root + "/automobilly_access.log"
}
```

Und jetzt kommt der Teil den ich nicht verstehe.
Wenn ich den server.document-root = "/srv/www/htdocs" belasse, bekomme ich die test.html ordnungsgemäß angezeigt.
Wenn ich aber - und so muß es sein - auf server.document-root = "/srv/www/vhosts/automobilly.com/httpdocs" ändere bekomme ich ein 403 - Forbidden.

Jetzt dachte ich, dass es an der .htaccess liegt die sich dort befindet und habe die kurzerhand auf .txt geändert - ohne Erfolg.
Ich vermute mal, dass es an den Berechtigungen des Users und der Gruppe liegt die ja auf folgendes eingestellt ist:

```
server.username  = "lighttpd"
server.groupname = "lighttpd"
```

Damit ich jetzt mal zum Anfang nix vergesse:
Das System ist ein SuSE Linux 11.0

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.
Vielen Dank auch.


----------



## deepthroat (20. März 2010)

Hi.

Wie sehen die Zugriffsrechte von /srv/www/vhosts/automobilly.com/httpdocs aus? Wer ist Besitzer, welche Gruppe?

Gruß


----------



## web4free (21. März 2010)

Hi deepthroat,

Also die Gruppe ist "psaserv" und der Eigentümer "automobilly".

ich hab jetzt mnal eine Änderung in der lighttpd.conf gemacht und schon habe ich Zugriff auf das Ganze

```
server.username  = "wwwrun"
server.groupname = "www"

#server.username  = "lighttpd"
#server.groupname = "lighttpd"
```

Jetzt hoffe ich nur dass das Streaming auch so funktioniert wie es angedacht ist 
Vielen Dank erstmals!!
Ich melde mich sicher nochmals wegen einer bestimmten Sache zu diesen Lighttpd ;-)


----------

